# I have officially seen everything (sex toy shopping network)



## macslut (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, it is 3:37am and I can't sleep.  So I am sitting here with the tv on.  I had tivoed the 80s classic 9 to 5.  It ended and the station was tuned to the WE network.  Well, it being 3:30am and everything....infomercials are on.  

But on WE, they have the sex toy shopping network
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Complete with women gushing about the Jackrabbit vibrator.  Oh, and of course, don't forget that free gift with a $75 or more purchase.  This is seriously like a car wreck...you want to stop watching, but can't.  And they have just turned on the jackrabbit describing the noise it makes when the battery starts to die down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I hope these seemingly very nice ladies never try to run for public office.  This is Youtube worthy stuff.

I have now seen everything.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol yeah they have a similar thing in the UK. It's really boring though as they onyl show he same one or two toys. that sounds way more cool than the one over here lol.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 3, 2008)

Reason 69 to stay up late: sex toy shopping network. Sure beats QVC and Jessica Simpson selling her smelly lotions!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_....Complete with women gushing about the Jackrabbit vibrator....._

 
Hmmm..For some reason, that interesting choice of words made me laugh.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

AHHHAHAHAH! I've seen those. The one I saw had like a talk show set up and they spoke with soft voices in there little business outfits. it was good stuff.


----------



## macslut (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Hmmm..For some reason, that interesting choice of words made me laugh._

 
Ya caught me!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_AHHHAHAHAH! I've seen those. The one I saw had like a talk show set up and they spoke with soft voices in there little business outfits. it was good stuff._

 
This wasn't that.  They were turning on the toys and talking about what powerful stimulation this would give your most delicate spot.  I also recieved a lesson on why anal stimulation should be in a "graduated" stage (as in smaller to bigger) and, yes, they have just the product to help with that.  

Oh and GWP was another vibrator.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 3, 2008)

Shop Erotic?  Yeah, I've seen that show.  Pretty funny and informative


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 3, 2008)

The sex industry is getting ridiculous.  You would think people go to work sitting with those things in them and sit at their desks on vibrators.   There are now cell phones that vibrate a man's privates.   Does anyone get any work done?  "Hello!"  Why isn't anyone answering the phone?


----------



## macslut (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Shop Erotic?  Yeah, I've seen that show.  Pretty funny and informative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's the one.  And, yeah, it is pretty informative.  I wasn't embarrassed to watch it.  It was just...odd.  I had never seen it before. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_The sex industry is getting ridiculous.  You would think people go to work sitting with those things in them and sit at their desks on vibrators.   There are now cell phones that vibrate a man's privates.   Does anyone get any work done?  "Hello!"  Why isn't anyone answering the phone?_

 
It has gotten alot more mainsteam.  You no longer have to go to that "seedy store down on Rt 7" to pick this stuff up.  Hell, I even know of one that caters to Christian couples.  I don't see it as a bad thing in of itself.  But kids have more access and I do think safeguards need to be in place for that....some kids are too young to understand.


----------

